# New Stocking



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

So last week my last GBR died an now i'm trying to decide how to stock my tank. Currently I have 2 Neons, 6 Rummy nose Tetra's and 6 whiteclouds. My tank is a 40g planted breeder. I'm thinking some kind of apisto's 

Please let me know your thoughts. 
Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Apistos are always really interesting. Check our Apistogramma Inka 50's and Apistogramma cacatuides triple red, yellows etc. They are nice.

Sorry to hear about your Gbr's.


----------

